# No refugees wanted here in RI!



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Some politicians and a lot of the public are shouting out that they aren't wanted.  Not even women and children as they would be a burden on our health and education systems that are already stretched to the limit.  What is happening where you live?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Here in my small town in BC, the inter cultural society are raising the rest of fifty grand needed to sponsor refugees. United church will sponsor a family, some private people also. Myself and others are gathering up welcome packages with stuff our new neighbours may need.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Take in as many as you want, just keep them up there...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Piffle, Ralphy. I forbid you and your Mrs. Doubtfire fantasy to pollute the intellectual/social/spiritual purity of my beloved country. I shall petition one of our secret security organisations  ( should i be able to find one,) to have you declared an undesirable alien, and barred from setting one of your high heeled hedonistic feet on our side of the border.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

I visited your country in my youth and found it wanting, so I won't be back...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

We are *welcoming *the first chartered flight of Syrian families today, with more following in the next month and even more next year.  I don't know where else they are going to be housed, but about 50 of them will be on a lovely island 20 miles from us.  They will be housed in empty council houses, donations have been made of clothing, household items, and they will be given English lessons, signed up to the NHS, and put into schools. 

This island has a population of about 7,000 and has no mosque, but one of the churches has been offered for their use when someone from a mosque in Glasgow comes over occasionally. 

When they have settled in there will be a gathering where they will be asked to make some of their traditional foods so the islanders can get to know more about them and their traditions.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

That is so cool Annie. I hope when our refugees come, I will have the opportunity to learn to cook Syrian food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> That is so cool Annie. I hope when our refugees come, I will have the opportunity to learn to cook Syrian food.



This island is one of my favourite places to bike ride so I hope we can attend one of the events or buffets.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Islands are a good idea...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Islands are a good idea...



It's a 5 minute ferry trip to the mainland.

Most of the refugees will be in the cities and towns.  I'm sure Glasgow will get quite a few and they have mosques there.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Good, you also take in all you want...


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 17, 2015)

Texas is one of the states rejecting the refugees..

I ran across this article this morning that stats how I feel about the situation..

[h=1]NYT: Confusing refugees with terrorists is morally unacceptable[/h]http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/17/o...-refugees.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1 

Battening down the hatches is often an impulsive and politically expedient response to terrorism attacks. Predictably, the harrowing scenes of carnage in Paris on Friday are fueling calls to shut down borders and halt the resettlement of Syrian refugees in Western nations. 

Senator Marco Rubio, a leading Republican presidential candidate, said the United States should stop taking in Syrian refugees. Jeb Bush, another Republican candidate, suggested, idiotically, that it might be O.K. to admit only Christians. Several governors announced that their states would not accept Syrian refugees. Republicans on Capitol Hill are expected this week to push for legislation that would block President Obama’s initiative to admit 10,000 Syrian refugees next year. 

(snip) 

These responses are wrong. Confusing refugees with terrorists is morally unacceptable and, as a matter of strategy, misguided. Stemming the exodus of refugees from Syria must be an important part of any comprehensive plan to end the Syrian war. Building new barriers to keep them out with the absurd argument that Muslims are inherently dangerous could provide propaganda benefits to the Islamic State. The group, also known as ISIS, has drawn recruits around the globe by offering a cause and a home to Muslims who feel marginalized and scorned. 

Mr. Obama hit just the right note at the Group of 20 summit meeting in Antalya, Turkey, on Monday. “Many of these refugees are the victims of terrorism themselves, that’s what they’re fleeing,” he said. “Slamming the door in their faces would be a betrayal of our values. Our nations can welcome refugees who are desperately seeking safety and ensure our own security. We can and must do both.”


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Our Governor in Illinois also has said we will not take refugees..   I hear Governor Rouner is out painting over the poem on our Statue of Liberty..  to cover up the last few lines..*.Give me your tired, your poor,
              Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
              The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
              Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
              I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"*


I hang my head in shame and embarrassment for him.


----------



## IKE (Nov 17, 2015)

Our governor spoke out of turn when she said, "we'll gladly take some" and is getting a lot of flak from the voters.........she's on her last term so she's not overly concerned about losing voters.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Some politicians and a lot of the public are shouting out that they aren't wanted.  Not even women and children as they would be a burden on our health and education systems that are already stretched to the limit.  What is happening where you live?



Excuse my naivete, but are you by "RI" in The Republic of Ireland, or is RI an abbreviation for one of America's  cities ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

No one in the UK has suggested we not take the refugees because of Paris.  I guess we're not as paranoid here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Meringue said:


> Excuse my naivete, but are you by "RI" in The Republic of Ireland, or is RI an abbreviation for one of America's  cities ?



The state of Rhode Island.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Jackie, and QS, you have my sincere sympathies. I remember how many times I was embarrassed by our conservative former 
prime minister and his racist Islamophobic policies.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jackie, and QS, you have my sincere sympathies. I remember how many times I was embarrassed by our conservative former
> prime minister and his racist Islamophobic policies.



Yes well we have a lot here to be embarrassed about.. particularly in this election cycle..   I am very proud or our President though.. He is measured and calm and that makes me feel better.   Imagine a President who succumbed to "knee Jerk" reactions and ran around with the rest setting his hair on fire..  We have seen where that gets us..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

I think President Obama is very presidential in his handling of this situation. He strikes a good glance between compassion and pragmatism. This is no time to give in to inflammatory rhetoric, given the present paranoia.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Sorry, error in previous post. I meant to say balance instead of glance.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, you would be in a minority.  Disappointing was the word used for his remarks yesterday.  The world still looks to the US for leadership and didn't see it yesterday...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

It's all in the eye of the beholder I guess.   I thought his remarks comforting and strong..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Only the super lefties would agree with you...


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

Last night it was 26 states rejecting the Presidents moves to take in all these immigrants without security scanning.   Maybe now, this morning it will be greater.   Certain folks were questioning if Obama had such power.   Maybe to the courts next to argue that point.   Presidents do have some limited powers but most must come through Congressional approval.   So this may be one like that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

I live in the great State of Rhode Isaland symbolized by the Independent Man that adorns the top of our state house.  We think for ourselves...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Our Governor in Illinois also has said we will not take refugees..   I hear Governor Rouner is out painting over the poem on our Statue of Liberty..  to cover up the last few lines..*.Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
> ...



I think that invitation was rescinded years ago.  Now it's 'stay the hell out'.  Maybe just return the Statue of Liberty to the country who gave it to the US as a gift - France.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> Last night it was 26 states rejecting the Presidents moves to take in all these immigrants without security scanning.   Maybe now, this morning it will be greater.   Certain folks were questioning if Obama had such power.   Maybe to the courts next to argue that point.   Presidents do have some limited powers but most must come through Congressional approval.   So this may be one like that.



They aren't immigrants, they are refugees.  There is a difference.  Try Google.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

No, you would be welcome here providing that you go through a stringent process so you could do us no harm,  and the number has to be limited so as not to exhaust our supportive resources...


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> They aren't immigrants, they are refugees.  There is a difference.  Try Google.



it does not matter what you call them.   It is our security that is the question and needs proper attention.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

By rejecting innocent refugees you are doing exactly what IS wants you to do.  

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/gop-fear-refugees-spins-wildly-out-control?cid=sm_fb_maddow


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

We shouldn't play their game...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I think that invitation was rescinded years ago.  Now it's 'stay the hell out'.  Maybe just return the Statue of Liberty to the country who gave it to the US as a gift - France.



No... it's more like  "Stay the hell out cuz we got ours and you ain't gonna get none"   lol!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## IKE (Nov 17, 2015)

If we feel we must take them in they need to be screened VERY, VERY thoroughly to determine if in fact they are all just 'innocent' refugees.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

And the sad part about this is that some are already here...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> it does not matter what you call them.   It is our security that is the question and needs proper attention.





Ralphy1 said:


> And the sad part about this is that some are already here...



I agree... and there's not much that can be done about that.. is there.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nope, but we can stop more from being "sleepers" by keeping the door shut...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Nope, but we can stop more from being "sleepers" by keeping the door shut...



If that's what you think will be effective...  But I contend we have plenty of our own home grown radicalized volunteers.   ISIS has no need to import them.  They can orchestrate it from afar.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, you would be in a minority.  Disappointing was the word used for his remarks yesterday.  The world still looks to the US for leadership and didn't see it yesterday...


Rubbish, Ralphy. Disappointing was our former PM shooting off his mouth. Reassuring were the measured responses of Obama and our new PM Malcolm Turnbull and the new Canadian PM Justin Trudeau.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Rubbish, Ralphy. Disappointing was our former PM shooting off his mouth. Reassuring were the measured responses of Obama and our new PM Malcolm Turnbull and the new Canadian PM Justin Trudeau.



We have a large factor here in the USA that feels the only way to settle things is to go to war.  Diplomacy is considered weak...  Measured and calculating is considered feckless..  And I have to note that the loudest voices for war and "boots on the ground".. are the ones who do not have any loved ones "feet" in those boots.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2015)

I think Colorado, Washington and Connecticut aren't making a big stink about accepting these refugees.  I understand the governors who object can't do so legally anyway due to the Refugee Act of 1980, here's some talk on it.  More here. 




The problem for Jindal, Abbott and the other governors opposed to admitting refugees, however, is that there is no lawful means that permits a state government to dictate immigration policy to the president in this way.

 As the Supreme Court explained in _Hines v. Davidowitz_, “the supremacy of the national power in the general field of foreign affairs, including power over immigration, naturalization and deportation, is made clear by the Constitution.” States do not get to overrule the federal government on matters such as this one.
Just in case there is any doubt, President Obama has explicit statutory authorization to accept foreign refugees into the United States. Under the Refugee Act of 1980, the president may admit refugees who face “persecution or a well-founded fear of persecution on account of race, religion, nationality, membership in a particular social group, or political opinion” into the United States, and the president’s power to do so is particularly robust if they determine that an “unforeseen emergency refugee situation” such as the Syrian refugee crisis exists.
This power to admit refugees fits within the scheme of “broad discretion exercised by immigration officials” that the Supreme Court recognized in its most recent major immigration case, _Arizona v. United States_. Indeed, in describing the executive branch’s broad authority to make discretionary calls regarding immigration matters, _Arizona_ seemed to explicitly contemplate the circumstances that face President Obama today. 

The United States may wish to allow a foreign national to remain within its borders, the Court explained, because the individual’s home nation “may be mired in civil war, complicit in political persecution, or enduring conditions that create a real risk that the alien or his family will be harmed upon return.”
Moreover, the Court explained, America could suffer severe foreign policy consequences if the executive does not enjoy broad discretion over immigration matters. “The dynamic nature of relations with other countries,” Justice Anthony Kennedy explained in his opinion for the Court in_Arizona_, “requires the Executive Branch to ensure that enforcement policies are consistent with this Nation’s foreign policy with respect to these and other realities.”
_Hines_ offered a similar warning about the close tie between immigration and foreign relations, explaining that immigration policy must be set by the national government and not by 50 different state governors because the entire United States can suffer when a foreign nation reacts adversely to our treatment of immigrants. “Experience has shown that international controversies of the gravest moment, sometimes even leading to war,” Justice Hugo Black wrote in his 1941 opinion for the Court, “may arise from real or imagined wrongs to another’s subjects inflicted, or permitted, by a government.” 

Thus, the Court concluded, “the regulation of aliens is so intimately blended and intertwined with responsibilities of the national government that where it acts, and the state also acts on the same subject, ‘the act of congress, or the treaty, is supreme; and the law of the state, though enacted in the exercise of powers not controverted, must yield to it.'”
To be clear, states still retain the power to deny their own resources to the federal government, so they could potentially make settlement of refugees more difficult than it would be if the states cooperated. Nevertheless, an act of Congress — the Refugee Act of 1980 — has given Obama broad discretion to allow refugees to be admitted into the United States. The states of Texas, Louisiana and others must yield to that act.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

But people are letting the higher ups know that there is danger here.  We don't want to have to Je Suis somebody...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But people are letting the higher ups know that there is danger here.  We don't want to have to Je Suis somebody...




People are letting the higher ups know that there IS an ACTUAL danger?... OR.... is it more likely that people are letting the higher ups know that they are afraid.   There has been so much propaganda bantered about on some media sources  and by some political factors that people are having the bejezus scared out of them and are afraid of their own shadows.  What is real and what is being used for political gain?   Do you know?   I sure don't.


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

I see it as a protest on open placement as some say if properly screened they will have no objection.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Not here, unless they are privately supported and not placed in our schools at local expense.  We do not have the translators and couldn't afford to pay some if they could be found; let alone our already overcrowded classrooms...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy, I know you think you are being cute but the fact is you don't sound that way at all.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

There is nothing cute about my comments on this subject, and everybody better sense the danger, too many are going saccharine...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

One of our parties is advocating taking at least 65,000 refugees..  and that is really a drop in the bucket.  With our population, it equates to adding 3 or 4 more people to a football stadium with 32,000 other people.   It's not a huge amount..


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

> There is nothing cute about my comments on this subject


So true.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2015)

The Boston Bomber brother's were refugee's too, and they were able to do alot of damage to us. Russia warned the U.S about them, and it was ignored. American's should be protected too. Weren't the 911 killers trained in the U.S. also?


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

Maybe some of our Congressional agreements need to be revised to cover our current conditions.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> We shouldn't play their game...



You are playing their game by keeping out refugees.  That's just what the terrorists want.  And I guess you are on the side of the terrorists then, right?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Glad some others have voiced concern rather than playing with my words...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

I am all for intense vetting... I don't think we should let in people unvetted..  But geez.. not every Syrian refugee is a terrorist..  They are running from the terrorists..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

I expect all the refugees arriving here to have been thoroughly vetted.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I am all for intense vetting... I don't think we should let in people unvetted..  But geez.. not every Syrian refugee is a terrorist..  They are running from the terrorists..


 I am in complete agreement about the vetting, but to suggest that America is not a place of safety for the endangered innocents is not what we are about. Anyone who thinks differently should be ashamed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Some politicians and a lot of the public are shouting out that they aren't wanted.  Not even women and children as they would be a burden on our health and education systems that are already stretched to the limit.  What is happening where you live?


You don't speak for all of RI, Ralphy.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2015)

The U.S. may not be doing the refugee's any favor by inviting them here, as we are being warned by ISIS that we are going to be attacked, the same as Paris has been warned.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Misty said:


> The U.S. may not be doing the refugee's any favor by inviting them here, as we are being warned by ISIS that we are going to be attacked, the same as Paris has been warned.


There is a much better chance here than in Syria.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There is a much better chance here than in Syria.



Syria is hell for these people.  They are better off just about anywhere else.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 17, 2015)

The terrorist in France were NOT refugees they were French citizens.  The victims of Isis are, ln a large part, Muslims....you know we have our own terrorist right here, when a person walks into a school and kills children and in the aftermath, not one thing is done about it...no country wide rage....no Governors speaking up or sending letters to the president that something needs to be done about these terrorist and this is an ongoing thing in our country.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

jackie22 said:


> the terrorist in france were not refugees they were french citizens.  The victims of isis are, ln a large part, muslims....you know we have our own terrorist right here, when a person walks into a school and kills children and in the aftermath, not one thing is done about it...no country wide rage....no governors speaking up or sending letters to the president that something needs to be done about these terrorist and this is an ongoing thing in our country.



qft!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> qft!!!



Ditto!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Syrian kids and where they have to sleep at night:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lynzybilling/where-syrian-children-sleep?utm_term=.cqljeRmw78#.cl1QAaqLk2


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

This is so sad..   People not wanting to help them are heartless.


----------



## Debby (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Good, you also take in all you want...







Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled *masses yearning* to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the *golden door*! The Statue of Liberty-Ellis Island Foundation, Inc.

[h=3]Do the Words on the Statue of Liberty Still Ring True?[/h]
https://www.bostonfed.org/education/ledger/ledger08/fall/*liberty.pdf


Going to have to melt the old girl down for plumbing copper I guess!*


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

There are now 30 states still resisting the Presidents demand to take in these people.    Again they do have to be screened or nothing will happen.   Far too much of the bleeding heart stuff showing up and all it needs is for Obama to prove they will ALL be screened before being allowed into the US.   We also have thousands of other illegal immigrants that are not yet screened and accepted in the US.   If these new folks want in they should be put at the end of the line we already have.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> There are now 30 states still resisting the Presidents demand to take in these people.    Again they do have to be screened or nothing will happen.   Far too much of the bleeding heart stuff showing up and all it needs is for Obama to proof they will ALL be screened before being allowed into the US.   We also have thousands of other illegal immigrants that are not yet screened and accepted in the US.   If these new folks want in they should be put at the end of the line we already have.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> There are now 30 states still resisting the Presidents demand to take in these people.    Again they do have to be screened or nothing will happen.   Far too much of the bleeding heart stuff showing up and all it needs is for Obama to proof they will ALL be screened before being allowed into the US.   We also have thousands of other illegal immigrants that are not yet screened and accepted in the US.   If these new folks want in they should be put at the end of the line we already have.



You are comparing illegal immigrants to refugees who are in desperate need of a home.  Try looking at the link showing where these kids have to sleep at night.  Oh wait....you don't care.  You have a warm bed.


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

What happened to 'first come, first served'?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> What happened to 'first come, first served'?



Refugees from a war torn country come first.  Deal with it.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't remember that verse in the Bible, Bob. Can you provide me with chapter and verse so that I can look it up.
Perhaps you are confused with this passage


> Jesus said, Suffer little children, and forbid them not, to come unto me: for of such is the kingdom of heaven. (Matt 19:4)


Or perhaps you are referring to the mythical queue that refugees are supposed to join? The trouble is that even if they can find one, the children will be old before they move to the front of the line to be served.


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You are comparing illegal immigrants to refugees who are in desperate need of a home.  Try looking at the link showing where these kids have to sleep at night.  Oh wait....you don't care.  You have a warm bed.



Both being pushed on the US while we are willing to help but our ability to do so is not here at all.   You forget that we have a crippling national debt.   We are working to find jobs for all that are already here and looking.   Not all Americans are employed these days and little hope for jobs either.   Plenty to do for our own people, then the illegals, then this new bunch that can ask but legally get refused.    Which is it, Sweden or Norway, or Denmark where they have also closed their doors due to various reason.   I believe that some European countries like Hungary, Germany, France, guesses, will also close their doors.     We also have a concern about security, something you don't want to be concerned about.

Sorry but your nasty talk about me is just that.   Empty talk, nothing more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> Both being pushed on the US while we are willing to help but our ability to do so is not here at all.   You forget that we have a crippling national debt.   We are working to find jobs for all that are already here and looking.   Not all Americans are employed these days and little hope for jobs either.   Plenty to do for our own people, then the illegals, then this new bunch that can ask but legally get refused.    Which is it, Sweden or Norway, or Denmark where they have also closed their doors due to various reason.   I believe that some European countries like Hungary, Germany, France, guesses, will also close their doors.     We also have a concern about security, something you don't want to be concerned about.
> 
> Sorry but your nasty talk about me is just that.   Empty talk, nothing more.



Nobody is pushing refugees on the US.  Obama offered to take them because he is a good man.  My country has also offered to take them and some have arrived just today, and they are welcome here.  And they will be welcome in Germany and France, etc. 

I don't say anything about you that isn't true.


----------



## Debby (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> Both being pushed on the US while we are willing to help but our ability to do so is not here at all.   You forget that we have a crippling national debt.   We are working to find jobs for all that are already here and looking.   Not all Americans are employed these days and little hope for jobs either.   Plenty to do for our own people, then the illegals, then this new bunch that can ask but legally get refused.    Which is it, Sweden or Norway, or Denmark where they have also closed their doors due to various reason.   I believe that some European countries like Hungary, Germany, France, guesses, will also close their doors.     We also have a concern about security, something you don't want to be concerned about.
> 
> Sorry but your nasty talk about me is just that.   Empty talk, nothing more.




With 50% of your budget going to military, maybe you could hold back a few bucks to save the lives of innocent women and little kids and old people?


----------



## Debby (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in agreement with Shalimar and Ameriscot and QS and a few others here.  If we let our fear stop us from doing something to help these refugees, than we're on the wrong side of this story.  If we lock them out, then we condemn them to death either at the hands of terrorists or the weather.  Either way, they're dead because we were afraid.

And that (being fearful and afraid) is one of the things those terrorists want to do to us.  Imprison us in our fear!


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I don't remember that verse in the Bible, Bob. Can you provide me with chapter and verse so that I can look it up.
> Perhaps you are confused with this passage
> 
> Or perhaps you are referring to the mythical queue that refugees are supposed to join? The trouble is that even if they can find one, the children will be old before they move to the front of the line to be served.



Just what does the Bible have to do with this conversation.   We are not run by the Bible in the US as that is forbidden by the Constitution.   Yes, we do concern about those fleeing the battle areas.   But most of those in the US, including 30 states and many Democrats in the government are not happy with Obama's choices lately.   There is a high concern about security and safety.   If those concerns are taken care of by our government, then that problem will go away.   Obama's words are not enough.   He has to do better than wave his magic wand.    This appears to be a bit more that a little item in the US population and government.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Debby said:


> I'm in agreement with Shalimar and Ameriscot and QS and a few others here.  If we let our fear stop us from doing something to help these refugees, than we're on the wrong side of this story.  If we lock them out, then we condemn them to death either at the hands of terrorists or the weather.  Either way, they're dead because we were afraid.
> 
> And that (being fearful and afraid) is one of the things those terrorists want to do to us.  Imprison us in our fear!



All true.  And I will not be afraid.


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nobody is pushing refugees on the US.  Obama offered to take them because he is a good man.  My country has also offered to take them and some have arrived just today, and they are welcome here.  And they will be welcome in Germany and France, etc.
> 
> I don't say anything about you that isn't true.



Not everyone thinks he is perfect at all.    Thirty states don't agree.   Not all of his Democrat staff and Congress people don't agree either.    The security and safety must be addressed by more than just Obama's words.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2015)

Interesting opinion article on Mother Jones, we are all concerned, especially after the Paris attacks, about our safety.  I'm for allowing the refugees into our country, screening them as closely as possible for security reasons. http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-dr...nock-mockery-over-calls-limit-syrian-refugees




> Cillizza has some poll numbers to back this up, but he's right in more ways than just that. Here's the thing: to the average person, it seems perfectly reasonable to be suspicious of admitting Syrian refugees to the country.
> 
> We know that ISIS would like to attack the US. We know that ISIS probably has the wherewithal to infiltrate a few of its people into the flood of refugees.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> What happened to 'first come, first served'?


Ever been waiting in an emergency room when a gunshot victim or heart attack patient came in?  It's called triage, the most urgent first.  Wake up!  These people are fleeing the barbarians who bomb, shoot, explode, and behead the innocent.


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ever been waiting in an emergency room when a gunshot victim or heart attack patient came in?  It's called triage, the most urgent first.  Wake up!  These people are fleeing the barbarians who bomb, shoot, explode, and behead the innocent.



And they will be welcome as soon as Obama proves security is taken care of.    So far he apparently has not done that sufficient to convince even his staff and the Democrat governors and of course most of the conservative folks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Tight security and intense vetting...THEN we need to take them.... because it's the absolutely right and moral thing to do..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Qft. QS.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> And they will be welcome as soon as Obama proves security is taken care of.    So far he apparently has not done that sufficient to convince even his staff and the Democrat governors and of course most of the conservative folks.


All of the states are governed by Republicans (25).  Only one state, New Hampshire is a Democrat.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's your Presidential candidates and where they stand here in the shadow of the Statue of Liberty.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...esidential-candidates-on-syrian-refugees.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Only CHRISTIAN refugees...   ???   Geez Jeb... what has happened to our country?


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2015)

Meringue said:


> Excuse my naivete, but are you by "RI" in The Republic of Ireland, or is RI an abbreviation for one of America's cities ?



It's Rhode Island, USA

MA doesn't want them either and neither does NC. Unfortunately our neighbors in VT and CONN will allow refugees so I'm sure ISIS can slip in and blow up Boston again. Like we didn't have enough grief recovering from the Tsarnaev brothers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

chic said:


> It's Rhode Island, USA
> 
> MA doesn't want them either and neither does NC. Unfortunately our neighbors in VT and CONN will allow refugees so I'm sure ISIS can slip in and blow up Boston again. Like we didn't have enough grief recovering from the Tsarnaev brothers.



By law no state can refuse entry by these people.  Federal law trumps state law.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

I think America is in far more danger from some of the homegrown nut jobs, than properly vetted refugees. I stand with President Obama on this one. He has the respect of the Canadian people.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think America is in far more danger from some of the homegrown nut jobs, than properly vetted refugees. I stand with President Obama on this one. He has the respect of the Canadian people.


k:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> By law no state can refuse entry by these people.  Federal law trumps state law.



Yes.. and hooray for Vermont and Connecticut


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a good friend residing in Boston. He is embarrassed by his governor's stance.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm certainly NOT surprised by ours.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> Just what does the Bible have to do with this conversation.   We are not run by the Bible in the US as that is forbidden by the Constitution.   Yes, we do concern about those fleeing the battle areas.   But most of those in the US, including 30 states and many Democrats in the government are not happy with Obama's choices lately.   There is a high concern about security and safety.   If those concerns are taken care of by our government, then that problem will go away.   Obama's words are not enough.   He has to do better than wave his magic wand.    This appears to be a bit more that a little item in the US population and government.



Bob, my post was deeply ironic in answer to your trite comment of "first come, first served" which is pretty meaningless in the context of refugees fleeing a war zone.

However, I am reminded of another meaningless phrase - "In God we trust". When we are afraid we have to trust in something. I choose to place my trust in the goodness of human nature, even as I recognise the dark side, and I choose to respond with an open heart to those unfortunates who are lucky enough to secure passage to Australia, out of the hell hole that is the Middle East. I choose not to fear the terrorists because I do not wish to yield to their threats.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Tight security and intense vetting...THEN we need to take them.... because it's the absolutely right and moral thing to do..



My question is how do you tightly screen people coming from a country that is in chaos and near collapse?  It's not like you can just run them through NCIS.  My understanding is that most of the refugees do not even have identification.  This is not to say we should not help them, but I've heard so much about "vetting" and I wonder how this can be accomplished.  Just how would we determine exactly who is who and if they are who they say they are?


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> My question is how do you tightly screen people coming from a country that is in chaos and near collapse?  It's not like you can just run them through NCIS.  My understanding is that most of the refugees do not even have identification.  This is not to say we should not help them, but I've heard so much about "vetting" and I wonder how this can be accomplished.  Just how would we determine exactly who is who and if they are who they say they are?



Our vetting is not perfect but it is better than no screening at all.    And that is why so many states and political persons, including many Democrat Governors and Congress persons are resisting Obama's hurry to please rather than take action first.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 17, 2015)

If a terrorist wanted to come to America they would just buy a ticket and hop on a plane. No need to go through the long and drawn out process of applying for refugee status. They would be under much more scrutiny than just passing through Customs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> Our vetting is not perfect but it is better than no screening at all.    And that is why so many states and political persons, including many Democrat Governors and Congress persons are resisting Obama's hurry to please rather than take action first.



Many BOB?   How is ONE considered many?  New Hampshire’s Democratic governor  Maggie Hassan.  And the only reason she is against it is because she is running against a Republican challenger..   Sad..


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Many BOB?   How is ONE considered many?  New Hampshire’s Democratic governor  Maggie Hassan.  And the only reason she is against it is because she is running against a Republican challenger..   Sad..



You apparently are not watching the news cast that show Democrats disagreeing with the Obama plan.    I saw some of this on NBC news.   With 30 states disagreeing there is only one Democrat governor?   That means that at least 60% of the country is now controlled by Republicans.   Hard to believe that to be true.

Believe whatever pleases you.   I will keep up with the news as it comes on.   Did you hear that the French leader is coming over to see Obama and then go to see Putin.    It was said that the purpose was to encourage Obama to be more forceful and offer greater assistance in defeating Isis.   Then on to Putin with likely a similar message.   Both Russia and the US do offer air coverage but maybe not enough and France is needing help.    Maybe even on the ground in some circumstances, was not clear about that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah... hard to believe for sure.... too bad it will be short lived....


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah... hard to believe for sure.... too bad it will be short lived....



What do you mean by short lived?   The meeting, or help, or ?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> What do you mean by short lived?   The meeting, or help, or ?



Because in 2016 Democrats are poised to take back the Senate... and certainly some of the Governorships


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Because in 2016 Democrats are poised to take back the Senate... and certainly some of the Governorships



That could happen and if it does, we will still have a different government and we don't know how they will react to the needs of this nation.   If it is Hillary under pressure, how will she react?   Time will tell.   If the Congress is split, it will depend on who runs the Senate as to what will get approved and moved along.   Lots to wait for a wishful thinking is not a perfect way to predict.   The same concerns will apply to a Republican for President.   Right now there is no Republican candidate to try to applaud or laugh at.   That will come in April likely.   Then the real campaign begins.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Whatever you say Bob...


----------



## Cookie (Nov 17, 2015)

What a bunch of fraidy cats -- those of you who are scared of refugees in need!  Remember WWII when US refused to admit holoacost Jewish refugees, left them to the furer to be murdered.  Hang your heads in shame -- so cowardly.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 17, 2015)

quicksilver said:


> yes well we have a lot here to be embarrassed about.. Particularly in this election cycle..   I am very proud or our president though.. He is measured and calm and that makes me feel better.   Imagine a president who succumbed to "knee jerk" reactions and ran around with the rest setting his hair on fire..  We have seen where that gets us..



+1 qft


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

So true. fear can make cowards of us all. Members of the Jewish Contingent in my family died because of our country's appalling attitude toward Jews, let us not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

On TV news last night saw a plane land at Glasgow airport with about 100 refugees. Our First Minister (leader of Scottish Parliament) assured us that they had done thorough security checks on all of them. They are all welcome here.


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2015)

It's not the refugees who are the problem. It's the *radicals* who know how to slip into a country in the *guise* of refugees that's scary. That's what happened in France. Isn't it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

The terrorists in France were French citizens. One Syrian passport was found and I believe it was stolen. Not sure.

People can't just sneak in with a batch of refugees.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34839477


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy do you really believe "the world" looks to America for leadership? Hmmm. What hyperbolic statement follows, "leader of the free world perhaps?" I don't think these comments endear America to those of us living in 

other countries. If we are to work together to eradicate ISIS, such a hegemonic approach is counterproductive. We are allies after all, not satellites.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 18, 2015)

Shali speaks for me too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Unfortunately this all comes at a very bad time... That being the American election cycle... "silly season" as it has been called.   Right now you have a bunch of politicians looking to get elected... or Re-elected.   They desperately need to fire people up  to vote for them.. SO they will say and do anything it takes..  and that includes ramping up fear and hatred.. all in hopes of being seen as "THE ONE" who can be trusted to keep America safe. They play on peoples' innermost fears and deep-seated prejudices.   Very unfortunate for those poor people looking for help.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy do you really believe "the world" looks to America for leadership? Hmmm. What hyperbolic statement follows, "leader of the free world perhaps?" I don't think these comments endear America to those of us living in
> 
> other countries. If we are to work together to eradicate ISIS, such a hegemonic approach is counterproductive. We are allies after all, not satellites.



Qft


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

The world absolutely does since we went "over there" to defeat the Hun...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

From BBC:
The UK asks the UN's refugee agency (UNHCR) to identify people whom it wants to resettle away from camps because of one or more of the following factors:


They need specialist medical care that they cannot get locally.
They are women and children at risk of further harm if they are not moved.
They are survivors of violence and torture who need specialist support to rebuild their lives.
The process of moving to the UK can take months.
UN officials draw up lists of candidates - quite literally biographical spreadsheets that detail their lives, injuries and complex needs - and a Home Office team sits around the table with their counterparts from other agencies to work out which ones the UK can help.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

You take care of the refugees as we do most of the fighting once the "real" war begins...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You take care of the refugees as we do most of the fighting once the "real" war begins...



Oh right, America to the rescue?  BS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh right, America to the rescue?  BS.



Don't you get the feeling some are rubbing their hands together in gleeful anticipation?    Another war to watch on their televisions in their comfy recliners..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

No BS, that's the way it has been for some time and the foreseeable future...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No BS, that's the way it has been for some time and the foreseeable future...



Are you going to buy a new Barcalounger to watch from Ralphy?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Don't you get the feeling some are rubbing their hands together in gleeful anticipation?    Another war to watch on their televisions in their comfy recliners..



I definitely get that feeling.  Liven up their boring lives.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No BS, that's the way it has been for some time and the foreseeable future...



Oh pleeeze!  I'd bet you're one of those that thinks the US won WWII nearly single-handedly like Hollywood portrays.


----------



## oldman (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Some politicians and a lot of the public are shouting out that they aren't wanted.  Not even women and children as they would be a burden on our health and education systems that are already stretched to the limit.  What is happening where you live?



PA Governor says, "Bring 'em on." Here in Florida, it's a different story.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

oldman said:


> PA Governor says, "Bring 'em on." Here in Florida, it's a different story.



Good for PA!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

I am ashamed of the states that say they don't want any refugees.  It's embarrassing to see this on the news.  Someone in the gym called me a yankee today and I was almost tempted to claim I was Canadian.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have two electric recliners and two TV's (I like backups for everything) just to make sure that I don't miss anything when we go to kick ass...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes... it should be great entertainment...


----------



## oldman (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I am ashamed of the states that say they don't want any refugees.  It's embarrassing to see this on the news.  Someone in the gym called me a yankee today and I was almost tempted to claim I was Canadian.



Please understand that not all states have recovered from the '09 fiasco. Most states operate now on a very tight budget and have taxed their taxpayers to the limit. Maybe it's not a case of just not wanting them, but a case of not being able to afford them. Healthcare alone accounts for almost 20% of PA's budget, but our Governor, who the newspapers have proclaimed as the most liberal ever, says we will take all that want to come. As for me, I have no opinion, but I remember back when we took in a lot of Vietnam immigrants, it was a financial disaster. 

Nobody wants to see others suffer, or at least I hope they don't, but doing what's practical in support of the citizens that are paying the bills to run the state, they also deserve some respect. Don't you think? Seniors in PA get no tax breaks on their real estate taxes, so I pay the same amount as if I was still working and making a good wage. Our real estate taxes goes to the school district that we live in. Every penny of it. Our Medicaid is funded by the Feds, but also by the taxpayers. PA is in a budget struggle right now. We have not had a budget since July 1. The congress and the Governor do not see eye to eye. 

Believe it or not, I personally know our Governor. He lived in our Township before becoming elected. I knew that he was liberal, but IMO, he has crossed over the line and is a super liberal, if there is such a thing. I have always enjoyed being around him, but he is and always was a multi-millionaire and has no idea what it's like to have to struggle to make ends meet like so many of our seniors do.

I better stop here. I've gone on enough.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 18, 2015)

I can see it now...........George Dubbya can do the commentary and KFC can have a special on fried chicken and biscuits. Meanwhile the munitions manufacturers will be rubbing their hands together Mr Burns style. Trump could have a new show The Isis Fighter and then later Celebrity Isis Fighter........is that what you had in mind Ralphy??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Seeing that you mentioned the guy who got us into this mess, maybe he could house a lot of refugees on his ranch...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Seeing that you mentioned the guy who got us into this mess, maybe he could house a lot of refugees on his ranch...



You forget... His ranch is in Texas..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

oldman said:


> Please understand that not all states have recovered from the '09 fiasco. Most states operate now on a very tight budget and have taxed their taxpayers to the limit. Maybe it's not a case of just not wanting them, but a case of not being able to afford them. Healthcare alone accounts for almost 20% of PA's budget, but our Governor, who the newspapers have proclaimed as the most liberal ever, says we will take all that want to come. As for me, I have no opinion, but I remember back when we took in a lot of Vietnam immigrants, it was a financial disaster.
> 
> Nobody wants to see others suffer, or at least I hope they don't, but doing what's practical in support of the citizens that are paying the bills to run the state, they also deserve some respect. Don't you think? Seniors in PA get no tax breaks on their real estate taxes, so I pay the same amount as if I was still working and making a good wage. Our real estate taxes goes to the school district that we live in. Every penny of it. Our Medicaid is funded by the Feds, but also by the taxpayers. PA is in a budget struggle right now. We have not had a budget since July 1. The congress and the Governor do not see eye to eye.
> 
> ...



The US is not the only country that suffered in 2008/09.  The UK did as well.  We've been hit with the current tory government and their OTT austerity that hurts the poor and helps the rich.  So we know very well about tight budgets.  

It's not all about money that the US is rejecting the refugees.  There is a widespread notion that all Muslims are terrorists and I'm sure it's fueled by the likes of Fox news and the GOP.


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The US is not the only country that suffered in 2008/09.  The UK did as well.  We've been hit with the current tory government and their OTT austerity that hurts the poor and helps the rich.  So we know very well about tight budgets.
> 
> It's not all about money that the US is rejecting the refugees.  There is a widespread notion that all Muslims are terrorists and I'm sure it's fueled by the likes of Fox news and the GOP.



It is not a wide spread notion that all are terrorist at all.   What has been considered many times is that most want to know that there will be a screening to make sure no terrorist have slipped into the line.   Seems reasonable to many folks here in the US.   That is what we are waiting for our government to say to all and if they do, then much of the resistance will be gone.   Why can't the government say that?   Obama is trying to make his last year one for historians to brag about and so far he is well on the wrong foot for now.    Maybe he will wake up a bit and get things settled down.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's OK, he could afford to fence them in or Trump could put up a wall...


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> That's OK, he could afford to fence them in or Trump could put up a wall...



If the wall was made from Perspex we could call it a zoo and take the kids to see them and feed them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> It is not a wide spread notion that all are terrorist at all.   What has been considered many times is that most want to know that there will be a screening to make sure no terrorist have slipped into the line.   Seems reasonable to many folks here in the US.   That is what we are waiting for our government to say to all an if they do, then much of the resistance will be gone.   Why can't the government say that?   Obama is trying to make his last year one for historians to brag about and so far he is well on the wrong foot for now.    Maybe he will wake up a bit and get things settled down.




But he has... somehow I suspect nothing our President says will be good enough... 

http://www.timesofisrael.com/white-house-reassures-governors-on-syrian-refugees/


Of the 34 governors who participated in the 90-minute call, 13 asked questions, according to the White House. Senior officials on the call included President Barack Obama’s Chief of Staff Denis McDonough and representatives from the Departments of Homeland Security, State and Health and Human Services, the FBI and the National Counterterrorism Center.                                                                  



Administration officials have said screening for Syrian refugees includes an interview overseas, biometrics, fingerprinting and biographical investigations to determine if individuals are truly worthy of refugee status or if they pose security risks.

“The federal government reaffirmed that refugees go through the highest level of security screening of any category of traveler to the United States,” Washington state Gov. Jay Inslee, a Democrat, said in a statement. He added that the State Department prioritizes the most vulnerable groups of people and that half of all Syrian refugees are children.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> But he has... somehow I suspect nothing our President says will be good enough...
> 
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/white-house-reassures-governors-on-syrian-refugees/
> 
> ...



Very thorough here as well.  But nobody here suggested we not take them.


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> But he has... somehow I suspect nothing our President says will be good enough...
> 
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/white-house-reassures-governors-on-syrian-refugees/
> 
> ...



And you were right.    Now there are 31 states disagreeing with the President.    So the count is going up, not down.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> And you were right.    Now there are 31 states disagreeing with the President.    So the count is going up, not down.



We were talking about the screening process and what the President said to the governors....  Besides... States have no control over if refugees come in or not.. That's a Federal decision.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> We were talking about the screening process and what the President said to the governors....  Besides... States have no control over if refugees come in or not.. That's a Federal decision.



Sort of.    It was a discretion given to the President a few years back and that can be taken away anytime Congress decides.

And it appears that the President has failed to convince the Governors that the screening is done well and that states with bankruptcy situations don't get considerations.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

I had to exit a thread on another forum where American posters were spewing paranoid libertarian cant re refugees. So much rage! They call themselves Christian?? Broke my heart. I certainly expressed my feelings of disgust. Sf is a haven of compassion by comparison.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> Sort of.    It was a discretion given to the President a few years back and that can be taken away anytime Congress decides.



Well... then I guess they better get off their arses and do something...  It's doubtful... NONE of them want to go on the record for ANYTHING in an election cycle.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I had to exit a thread on another forum where American posters were spewing paranoid libertarian cant re refugees. So much rage! They call themselves Christian?? Broke my heart. I certainly expressed my feelings of disgust. Sf is a haven of compassion by comparison.



I can well imagine... but prefer not to.  My fellow Americans can be such D&%kS sometimes.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Beautiful video SB. There will be two families arriving soon in my small town. I have offered to work with any who suffer from PTSD. We must help!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I had to exit a thread on another forum where American posters were spewing paranoid libertarian cant re refugees. So much rage! They call themselves Christian?? Broke my heart. I certainly expressed my feelings of disgust. Sf is a haven of compassion by comparison.



I have a friend on FB that I worked with in TN back in the 90's.  She's a fundamentalist christian and republican.  But she's a very nice lady so we are still friends.  However, she posted today that the TN governor said he didn't want any refugees.  She was very happy about that.  I would normally ignore this type of post from a FB friend, but had to say something....I said I was ashamed of how Amerians were responding and that a 'good christian' would want to help these poor traumatized kids.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful video SB. There will be two families arriving soon in my small town. I have offered to work with any who suffer from PTSD. We must help!



I would imagine a lot of them will be suffering from PTSD, especially the kids.  I'm anxious for some stories about the ones settling in my area.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 18, 2015)

This is really difficult to say.... Ummm.... In this matter I really AGREE with BobF!!!!  There, I've said it!!!  Hope I don't have to again!! :>)

American has a long history of accepting immigrants from across the World.  My goodness.  Irish, German, Asian... the list is long as to how we have been a melting pot of nationalities, races, AND religions.  Those who have immigrated have become our business owners, craftspeople, chefs, teachers, leaders.  This is who we are as the United States!!!  

Today, we have a predominate sect of a major world religion that has sworn to kill Americans.  This group of numbers in the tens of thousands and is one of the fastest growing in the world.  They are preaching that everyone who does not believe as they should be killed.  There is no tolerance of other religions... Christian, Jew, Hindu, etc.  In fact, there is no tolerance for fellow Muslims who do not hold the same convoluted view of Islam as to they.  The radicalized Muslims have raped, beheaded, shot, burned more of their fellow Muslims than of any other religion. 

The terrorist groups have told us they will murder Americans in our own cities exactly as they have done in Paris.  They have told us they will infiltrate the refugee streams and use that as access to our neighborhoods.  There is no means of "sorting" out the bad from the good.  Two fellow Muslims can be questioned and give the same identical answers that they are peace loving and not radicalized.  How do you "prove" that they are both telling the truth.  One may be.  Both may be.  Neither may be.  Most of those who have struck terror across the world are not fingerprinted and don't have a history of lawlessness recognized in no-fly lists.  Even if they do, false ID is merely a couple hundred dollars.  Today, 5 Syrians were arrested in a neighboring nation attempting to enter the U.S. with forged passports.  At this point in time, I don't want our schools, universities, athletic stadiums, shopping malls blown up by the one or twenty who make their way through the system as refugees.

Paris was one wakeup call.  The Russian passenger plane another.  The entire world is beginning to sit up and take notice.  I feel as more and more countries realize they must join the fight and wipe out this cancer before it wipes the rest of us from the Earth, we will win.  The fight will be difficult because it's not "trench warfare".  We will continue to see terrorist events take innocent lives just as in Paris this past week before this is over.  Until it is over and until we can find some means of knowing who is... or can be... radicalized we must first think of our own families, neighbors, citizens.  I know that sounds cruel and heartless.  I'm not!!!  This is a very specific and very dangerous problem!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmmm. My first religion is humanity.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 19, 2015)

50 of the refugees who arrived last night in Scotland were kids.  

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/free-terror-100-syrians-arrive-6851964#ICID=sharebar_facebook


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2015)




----------

